# Wow, look what I found. A new yarn source



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Just wandering around the internet and found Smiley's. Great prices!!

http://www.smileysyarns.com


----------



## South Africa (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Smileys is one of my favs - good prices and customer service!


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

Wow good prices nice selection


----------



## pml03246 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you?


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

kyterp said:


> Just wandering around the internet and found Smiley's. Great prices!!
> 
> http://www.smileysyarns.com


Let us know how it worked out after you bought some yarn it sure looks good thank you


----------



## NurseSusan1954 (Nov 8, 2012)

Unfortunately, they don't ship to Canada


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

Bummer! USA only.


----------



## kimm2boys (Jul 29, 2011)

my only problem with Smiley's is that I don't need $50.00 worth of yarn-which is the minimum order they will take.


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

NurseSusan1954 said:


> Unfortunately, they don't ship to Canada


Boo Hoo too!! Looks like great deals


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link!


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

Grrrrrr..........U.S. orders only
Our Shipping Policy
Smiley's Yarns flat rate shipping charge is always $12.95 per order
No matter how large the purchase, your shipping charge remains just $12.95.
The Minimum Order Requirement is for $50.00 of merchandise.
We ship with UPS only. Please be sure to give a street address for delivery.
We ship within the continental U.S.A. ONLY.


----------



## SKRUGER (Feb 24, 2012)

I recently found Smiley's & have been there twice. Very nice people, good prices, varied yarns. The first time I was like a kid in a candy store - just kept looking & walking around. It's location is 10 minutes from LGA in New York (& for me, 10 minutes from my son's house!!!) I feel lucky. Just another reason to go visit the Grands more often!


----------



## misslucille40 (Aug 9, 2013)

kimm2boys said:


> my only problem with Smiley's is that I don't need $50.00 worth of yarn-which is the minimum order they will take.


Come on, now! We're all yarn collectors here. You don't get yarn because you NEED it. You get it because you WANT it, or it's SO PRETTY, or I CAN'T BELIEVE THEY CAN SELL IT FOR THAT PRICE. ;-) And at these prices, $50 will go a long way.


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

SKRUGER said:


> I recently found Smiley's & have been there twice. Very nice people, good prices, varied yarns. The first time I was like a kid in a candy store - just kept looking & walking around. It's location is 10 minutes from LGA in New York (& for me, 10 minutes from my son's house!!!) I feel lucky. Just another reason to go visit the Grands more often!


You are sooooo lucky! It would be easy to build up a big stash!


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

kyterp said:


> Just wandering around the internet and found Smiley's. Great prices!!
> 
> http://www.smileysyarns.com


wow great site I was getting excited but then noticed they don't mail outside of the USA


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

my husband used to tell me he was going to put that on my tomb stone.." Please God, .Just one one row," 
Blessings


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

Looked at all of the beautiful yarns and great prices. Then...I realized the online shopping applies ONLY to the continental USA. Too bad.I live in Canada. Great site for Americans though. Thanksfor posting


----------



## bcasuso (Apr 3, 2011)

Smiley's is having their Manhattan winter sale in the beginning of December! Can't wait, the prices are amazing!


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

Great place to buy yarn. Have purchased from them a few times. Usually go together with a few people from work. Otherwise I would need a new house for all the yarn.


----------



## MargaretEllen (Dec 12, 2011)

What a beautiful cat.


----------



## chezalvera (Apr 13, 2011)

jeanbess said:


> Let us know how it worked out after you bought some yarn it sure looks good thank you


I love this store...My huge stash proves it!
Have no fear when buying from them. The value is unbeatable. The trick is to order with a couple of yarnies
because at these prices you get a ridiculous amount of yarn!


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Pity, US only. *Sigh* looked good.


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

kimm2boys said:


> my only problem with Smiley's is that I don't need $50.00 worth of yarn
> 
> Are you sure?
> Barbara


----------



## Troy (Sep 6, 2011)

norm13 said:


> Wow good prices nice selection


Norm 13, was that photo taken just outside of Sedona, AZ? My husband and I were just out there, in balmy AZ from frigid CT, visiting our son and I swear I have a picture of that very place! I think we were driving into Sedona at the time. Absolutely spectacular.


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Before 2000 I lived on Long Island. For those of you who live in the area: Smiley's puts on Yarn Shows at various hotels. Usually one at Memorial Day and one at Labor day. The last one I attended was in 2007 or 08. The prices were about 40% less than their internet prices which are a steal. The quality of their yarns are superb. If you shop the hotel shows, bring a big car. I ordered wool online from them last fall. Quality and the sales people are so caring.


----------



## luvnknit (Sep 25, 2012)

Wow. Thanks for the link.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I thought the yardage seemed a little short in the Patons Shetland chunky, so I checked on yarnspirations.com and the yardage is more on that website.


----------



## bcasuso (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes!!! Manhattan Sale @ Holiday Inn 440 W57 St (between 9th and 10th Ave.) 212-581-8100
Dec 10-13 12pm to 7pm 
Dec 14 12pm to 5 pm. 

By transit easiest way is to go to Columbus Circle and walk a few blocks. 

Prices are hard to beat. Bring a friend, plenty of places to eat nearby!


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

too bad they only ship within the U.S.


----------



## Abbertonia (Jun 3, 2013)

If only shipping to Australia wasn't so expensive i could certainly have a spend up. The quality of the wool and the prices are amazing.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

So many like Smileys but I had a bad experience and would not send my worst enemy there .. sorry to say.

Good luck with those that like it.


----------



## chinalake66 (Sep 21, 2013)

WOW...their prices are so reasonable! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, I've spent that much before...I think I'll have to check this out! Thanks!


----------



## madamquiltprez (Aug 16, 2012)

limited selection of yarn and very limited hours to visit. The prices are right for what they carry.


----------



## sherryleigh (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks, i bookmarked that site


----------



## NatalieB80 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

